# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  don't see faces in dreams

## ownt24

when i dream i don't see faces. i can't explain what it is i see when i look at a person in my dreams but i never picture a recognizable face. i only just know by instinct if it's someone i know or who the person is. not once, can i recall, seeing a full figured or recognizable face. just thought it was weird and wondering what others thought about it.

----------


## Liz

If you have DC that are without faces but you KNOW them, you have to identify if this has any significance in the dream. It may not.  If the actions/behaviors of the faceless are identical to the real individual, then it has no special meaning. 

Faceless, familiar characters can also be symbols of real life people acting “out of character”, presenting foreign behavior or represent emotions not normally associated with the real life person.  OR A faceless person can represent the real life person in the unknown future or unknown past.

Unidentifiable-faceless people can also represent the emotion of the dreamer at that point in time in the dream.  Dream example:  I was being attacked in the SATs by a faceless man.  In this dream the faceless man is fear/anxiety/uncertainty....whatever emotion the dreamer was experiencing at the SATs.

Unknown faceless people can represent yourself, OR yourself in the future OR your god/deity.

Minor demons may also show up as faceless “creatures” in dreams.  There is always some feature/behavior that is identifiable as true evil if you think about its behavior.


You must think through each dream to determine if there is any special meaning to the faceless people.  You know the answer.

----------


## ownt24

it's just wierd because it's EVERY dream. any average dream, nothing special. there hasn't been one dream i can remember where i've physically recognized somebody's face but known exactly who they were.

----------


## litklawr

Hmm.. It's the same with me. I don't see people for what they physically look like, I just know who the person is..

----------


## Bense

Some people have these kind of problems in recognizing faces in real life. It's because their brain areals aren't properly "linked". Same can happen in dreams, with an "artificial" barrier. Most people who suffer from this do rather "simple" and monotonistic jobs like on an assembly line.

Maybe you simply need to take the time to identify those people, you can always control your dreams at least to some small degree.

----------

